# What the hell     let em all in the more the merrier



## Lon (Dec 3, 2015)

In view of the killings of 14 people in San Berdadino by a supposedly "Good Muslim American Citizen" who lost his way and was RADICALIZED, along with his sweet bride of similar bent, what have we to fear by letting in ONE or TWO million of these Good Muslim refugees? Shades of being called a racist or Nazi if you oppose it. The problem in my view is not guns, Good or Bad Muslims, it's Islam itself.  So let's ban Islam and all Mosques in the USA and let those believers pray in private.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 3, 2015)

Don't know why I'm bothering to reply to your bigoted post, but you do know that about 95% of the mass shootings in the US are by non-Muslims, right?  It's obvious you know nothing about Islam.  I bet most of the mass shootings here were committed by christians.  Should that be banned as well?  Ban all the churches?  

Bet you want Trump for prez, don't you?!


----------



## imp (Dec 3, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Don't know why I'm bothering to reply to your bigoted post, but you do know that about 95% of the mass shootings in the US are by non-Muslims, right?  It's obvious you know nothing about Islam.  I bet most of the mass shootings here were committed by christians.  Should that be banned as well?  Ban all the churches?
> 
> Bet you want Trump for prez, don't you?!



Easy, easy, ma'am. Lon deserves a break, don't you think? He is on in years beyond my own, and look how bad I've become in 73 of them!

Seriously, I'm not sure he isn't "baiting" us. Hopefully, it won't turn out you "took the bait".    imp


----------



## Lon (Dec 3, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Don't know why I'm bothering to reply to your bigoted post, but you do know that about 95% of the mass shootings in the US are by non-Muslims, right?  It's obvious you know nothing about Islam.  I bet most of the mass shootings here were committed by christians.  Should that be banned as well?  Ban all the churches?
> 
> Bet you want Trump for prez, don't you?!



Hold on to your knickers and keep reading what you can about this San Bernadino incident. I am not talking about the non terrorist shootings in the U.S. Thats a horse of a different color. BTW I am fairlly knowledgeable about Islam. There will be future incidents like San Bernadino.  Oh how quick you are to call some one a bigot because you disagree.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 3, 2015)

Wow, hold on to your knickers? Excuse me? How demeaning! Completely unacceptable behaviour towards a woman. Shame!


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 3, 2015)

Hmmm. As for a supposed knowledge of Islam, I disagree. Anyone can find bits of religious text in the Quran, the bible etc. that glorify all manner of heinous acts. Sir, you are a bigot, because you specifically target Muslims, ignoring acts of domestic terrorism committed by those not of that faith.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 3, 2015)

Lon said:


> Hold on to your knickers and keep reading what you can about this San Bernadino incident. I am not talking about the non terrorist shootings in the U.S. Thats a horse of a different color. BTW I am fairlly knowledgeable about Islam. There will be future incidents like San Bernadino.  *Oh how quick you are to call some one a bigot because you disagree*.



Oh, please.  Banning all mosques and Islam in the US?  If that ain't bigoted I don't know what is.  

And you want to know where you can stick your comment about my knickers?  

If those who commit mass shootings and are Muslim should have their religion banned, then all those of any religion or atheist should be banned as well, right?


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 3, 2015)

imp said:


> Easy, easy, ma'am. Lon deserves a break, don't you think? He is on in years beyond my own, and look how bad I've become in 73 of them!
> 
> Seriously, I'm not sure he isn't "baiting" us. Hopefully, it won't turn out you "took the bait".    imp



I don't care how old he is.  There's no excuse for being a hateful bigot.  And, no, he isn't baiting us.  Go back and read all his other posts.  Long list of terms I could use to describe them.


----------



## mitchezz (Dec 3, 2015)

Speechless.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 3, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> Speechless.



Lon is a perfect example of a Trump supporter.


----------



## mitchezz (Dec 4, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Lon is a perfect example of a Trump supporter.



I didn't think anyone would be brave enough to admit to that!


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 4, 2015)

I have no wish to lose First Amendment rights.  Lon, freedom of religion is guaranteed...and the idea of our government banning Islam is not even an option.  It's fine to have your own religious or ethical ideals...but tolerance is necessary.  We don't improve our life by censoring the First Amendment rights of others.  I may not agree with what you said, Lon, but I'm happy you were able to freely say it.  

 I'm very glad to live in a country where it's not a crime to express an opinion...but I think it's even nicer when people can be civil as well.  There's no need to underline opinions with insults or violence.


----------



## IKE (Dec 4, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Wow, hold on to your knickers? Excuse me? How demeaning! Completely unacceptable behaviour towards a woman. Shame!



Yea Lon what she said.......jeez, everyone knows that the term is Bloomers not knickers. 

Sorry girls the devil made me do it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 4, 2015)

IKE said:


> Yea Lon what she said.......jeez, everyone knows that the term is Bloomers not knickers.
> 
> Sorry girls the devil made me do it.



And I'm sure you guys would be fine if I said don't get your boxers, y fronts, briefs, underpants in a twist?  

Anyway, knickers are British so I doubt Lon as an American would use it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 4, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> I didn't think anyone would be brave enough to admit to that!



Brave may not be the right word.  After all, admitting support for Trump would be immediately branding them what they are - sexist, racist, xenophobic, and other things I won't name.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 4, 2015)

My manties don't get twisted any place but here.  Don't know why...


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 4, 2015)

not sure why any of you are stunned regarding the OP....  I've had that bird figured out long long ago... it's a waste of time..


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 4, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> not sure why any of you are stunned regarding the OP....  I've had that bird figured out long long ago... it's a waste of time..



Yea, me too.  Had a feeling I'd regret replying.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Dec 4, 2015)

He carried it to extremes but a majority of Americans don't want to take in any refugees at the moment...


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 4, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> He carried it to extremes but a majority of Americans don't want to take in any refugees at the moment...



The media is good at making you all live in fear.  Refugees are the least of your worries.  Check out your next door neighbour.


----------



## BobF (Dec 4, 2015)

What is so wrong about this term.   Seems like a lot worse has happened following this term usage.   
*
knickers*

   [nik-erz]     



  Examples  
  Word Origin  
 
noun, ( used with a plural verb)   

1.  Also, knickerbockers    
 [nik-er-bok-erz]   (Show IPA). loose-fitting short trousers gathered in at the knees. 


2.  Chiefly British.  

a bloomerslike undergarment worn by women. 
 panties. 

3.  British Informal. a woman's or girl's short-legged underpants. 


Idioms  

4.  to get one's knickers in a twist, British Slang. to get flustered or agitated: Don't get your knickers in a twist every time the telephone rings.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 4, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> He carried it to extremes but a majority of Americans don't want to take in any refugees at the moment...



The Media is also very good at making people believe that the majority of Americans think one way or the other..  Usually based on biased polls skewed to favor the opinion of the CEO..  hahahaha


----------



## BobF (Dec 4, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> The Media is also very good at making people believe that the majority of Americans think one way or the other..  Usually based on biased polls skewed to favor the opinion of the CEO..  hahahaha



Sounds just like the Democrat fans operation.   Say it like we wish it was.   Maybe some will believe it.


----------



## Lon (Dec 4, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Brave may not be the right word.  After all, admitting support for Trump would be immediately branding them what they are - sexist, racist, xenophobic, and other things I won't name.



Firstly folks,  let me say that I wouldn't vote for Trump if my life depended on it and secondly, I am a ATHESIST and don't have a religious axe to grind, and if I had my way I would ban ALL Religion since that is where all the real BIGOTS  hang out.


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 4, 2015)

Lon said:


> Firstly folks,  let me say that I wouldn't vote for Trump if my life depended on it and secondly, I am a ATHESIST and don't have a religious axe to grind, and if I had my way I would ban ALL Religion since that is where all the real BIGOTS  hang out.



Lon, if you are one you should at least spell it right.  It's _Atheist _!


----------



## Lon (Dec 4, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> not sure why any of you are stunned regarding the OP....  I've had that bird figured out long long ago... it's a waste of time..



So now I'm a BIRD eh Quick?


----------



## Lon (Dec 4, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Lon, if you are one you should at least spell it right.  It's _Atheist _!



Actually Jim, I prefer Secular Humanist rather than Atheist, but Secular Humanist causes most folks to run to the dictionary or do a Google Search.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 4, 2015)

Hmmm, some of us know what a secular humanist is, quite a common term actually, easy to spell and pronounce.


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 4, 2015)

Lon said:


> Actually Jim, I prefer Secular Humanist rather than Atheist, but Secular Humanist causes most folks to run to the dictionary or do a Google Search.



...had to google_ that._

Wikipedia article:



			
				excerpt_from_wikipedia said:
			
		

> The meaning of the phrase _secular humanism_ has evolved over time. The phrase has been used since at least the 1930s,[SUP][5][/SUP] and in 1943, the then Archbishop of Canterbury, William Temple,  was reported as warning that the "Christian tradition... was in danger  of being undermined by a 'Secular Humanism' which hoped to retain  Christian values without Christian faith."[SUP][6][/SUP] During the 1960s and 1970s the term was embraced by some humanists who considered themselves anti-religious,[SUP][7][/SUP] as well as those who, although not critical of religion in its various guises, preferred a non-religious approach.[SUP][8][/SUP] The release in 1980 of _A Secular Humanist Declaration_ by the newly formed Council for Democratic and Secular Humanism (CODESH, now the Council for Secular Humanism) gave secular humanism an organisational identity within the United States.



Interesting.     I still believe that Christ was real and that his death was intended to lead humanity to eternal life.    I feel that if more so-called Christians (of the right-wing persuasion) were to actually embrace *Christ's teachings*, rather than the "stone throwing" eye-for-an-eye" passages in the Old Testament, there would be a lot less Is·lam·o·pho·bi·a going around, these days.

More good reading on Wikipedia:

Jesus in Islam 



			
				excerpt said:
			
		

> Isa Ibn Maryam (Arabic: عيسى بن مريم‎, translit. ʿĪsā ibn Maryām; English: Jesus, son of Mary), or Jesus in the New Testament, is considered to be a Messenger of God and al-Masih (the Messiah) in Islam[1][2]:30 who was sent to guide the Children of Israel (banī isrā'īl) with a new scripture, al-Injīl (the Gospel).[3] The belief that Jesus is a prophet is required in Islam. This is reflected in the fact that he is clearly a significant figure in the Quran, appearing in 93 ayaat (or verses) with various titles attached, with Moses appearing 136 times and Abraham 69 times.[4] The Quran states that Jesus was born a 'pure boy' to Mary (Arabic: Maryam) as the result of virginal conception, a miraculous event which occurred by the decree of God the Creator (Arabic: Allah) which follows the belief of the prophetic message in the Old Testament passage Isaiah 7:14 and referenced in the New Testament passages Matthew 1:18-25 and Luke 1:26-38.



Interesting.    How did things get so ugly...you'd think there would be more 'brotherly love' going on...?


----------



## Manatee (Dec 5, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Hmmm. As for a supposed knowledge of Islam, I disagree. Anyone can find bits of religious text in the Quran, the bible etc. that glorify all manner of heinous acts. Sir, you are a bigot, because you specifically target Muslims, ignoring acts of domestic terrorism committed by those not of that faith.



Wrong, the terrorists are the bigots who can not tolerate anyone not a Muslim.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 5, 2015)

Really, acts of domestic terrorism committed by right wing Christians don't count?


----------



## mitchezz (Dec 5, 2015)

The silence is deafening and answers your question Shalimar.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 5, 2015)

Mitchezz it is surreal, to say the least. Narrow minds inevitably have razor sharp edges. Dangerous, regardless of ideology.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 6, 2015)

Lon said:


> So now I'm a BIRD eh Quick?




Yes and easily identifiable by plumage and song.


----------



## BobF (Dec 6, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Really, acts of domestic terrorism committed by right wing Christians don't count?



Who are the right wing Christians and what were their domestic terrorism's committed?

Were all the rest of the Christian's then left wing and what were they doing?


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 6, 2015)

http://www.alternet.org/tea-party-a...ks-extreme-christians-and-far-right-white-men


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 6, 2015)

Thank you QS.


----------



## BobF (Dec 6, 2015)

Same nonsense printed over and over.    Once would have been more than enough.   Many of those efforts were not Christian and I wonder if the Christian church even accepts some of that stuff you posted.   Most was far right, definitely not Christian and should be recognized as such and not loaded on to the Christian Churches.

Some of that far far right stuff puts in into the same arena that Hitler worked in.   Radical and not Republic enough to be considered to be USA stuff either.   Lots of stuff the US will have to handle and take care of.   To consider all those far far right folks to be representing the US government is sure not a fact at all.   No more correct thinking they are true Americans than saying those that really want communism to be our way are true Americans either.  

Sorry, but this post points out problems we all must try to fix or avoid.   Being right is one correct way to be, just as being left is one correct way to be.   Neither should be allowed to fully control our government and our path.   And if our Congress were running properly, neither side would be blocking the other for helping to get balanced solutions to problems.   All members of Congress do have a right to vote as they feel.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 6, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Thank you QS.




You're welcome.... BUT to be fair...  Here at the top LEFT WING Terrorist attacks...  lol!!

http://www.tomatobubble.com/left_wing_terror.html


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 6, 2015)

Eeek! QS--so shocking.


----------



## BobF (Dec 6, 2015)

Thank you QuickSilver.    This puts a lot more balance on the subject.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 6, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Eeek! QS--so shocking.




Yes....  We "Leftists" are one wild bunch...   lol!!   Well... the Unibomber was anyway...


----------



## Misty (Dec 6, 2015)

*72 DHS Employees on Terrorist Watch List*

BY:  Adam Kredo 
December 6, 2015 4:12 pm
                                       At least 72 employees at the Department of Homeland Security are  listed on the U.S. terrorist watch list, according to a Democratic  lawmaker.

Rep. Stephen Lynch (D., Mass.) disclosed that a congressional  investigation recently found that at least 72 people working at DHS also  “were on the terrorist watch list.”


“Back in August, we did an investigation—the inspector general did—of  the Department of Homeland Security, and they had 72 individuals that  were on the terrorist watch list that were actually working at the  Department of Homeland Security,” Lynch told Boston Public Radio.

http://freebeacon.com/national-security/72-dhs-employees-on-terrorist-watch-list/

Makes meaning of the saying "Keep your friends close, and your enemies closer."

It's harder to accept Pres Obama's assurance that his administration already is doing an adequate job screening refugees from Syria, when employees at Homeland Security are not screened enough to not hire those on a terrorists watch list.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2015)

BobF said:


> Sorry, but this post points out problems we all must try to fix or avoid.   Being right is one correct way to be, just as being left is one correct way to be.   Neither should be allowed to fully control our government and our path.



Very true Bob, if we're smart, we'll try to make sure that neither party has complete control of our government.


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 6, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> http://www.alternet.org/tea-party-a...ks-extreme-christians-and-far-right-white-men
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

